# Ayuda con parlante isobarico



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

Buenas tardes. abri este post para preguntar acerca de los bafles con forma "ISOBARICA". Tengo 2 parlantes woofer lep 10 (10"). Segun el amigo de mi viejo (tiene un laboratorio de ensallos mecanicos-electronicos) y me hiso un estudio en los parlantes. Segun lo que el pudo sacar fue que la minima respuesta de frecuencia en estos parlantes (asombrosamente) fue de unos 17hz (ni el lo creyo). Y segun el win isd (el tiene la version full) le tiro un bafle de 57,832 lts por parlante.

Ahora el tema es que lo hiso para un parlante ventilado, yo quiero modificarlo totalmente a uno de 4rto orden isobarico para tenes bajos mas intensos y ponerle un filtro como el que tiene el "pequeño terremoto". 

Ahora mi pregunta es. Segun el esquema que hice en el paint, el bafle tiene que seguir siendo de 60lts?, el parlante va con la parte del iman hacia adentro o hacia afuera?, de cuantos lts tiene que ser mas o menos cada camara?. 


perdonen pero no tengo los thiele small ya que nunca mas hable con el tipo y me dijo que me los iba a pasar y no me los paso


Aca dejo el diagrama


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 6, 2011)

Buenas noches zxeth, por las dudas antes de invertir plata en esos parlantes leete los post Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional , Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes , Linea de transmision woofer Jahro , bien se que es pesado pero hay muchisima info respecto a estos parlantes y lamentablemente no es buena, yo ya tuve un par y los termine devolviendo. bueno mi intension es que no te lleves un disgusto luego.
si buscas en el post Parametros Thielle & Small, banco de datos. mensaje 9 figura 3 vas a encontrar los parametros t/s de ese parlante medido como indico en el mismo.  cargalo y simulalo.  Suerte.  cualquier duda consultame. un abrazo.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas noches zxeth, por las dudas antes de invertir plata en esos parlantes leete los post Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional , Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes , Linea de transmision woofer Jahro , bien se que es pesado pero hay muchisima info respecto a estos parlantes y lamentablemente no es buena, yo ya tuve un par y los termine devolviendo. bueno mi intension es que no te lleves un disgusto luego.
> si buscas en el post Parametros Thielle & Small, banco de datos. mensaje 9 figura 3 vas a encontrar los parametros t/s de ese parlante medido como indico en el mismo.  cargalo y simulalo.  Suerte.  cualquier duda consultame. un abrazo.



la verdad que los tengo hace 1 año, y si son malisimos, por eso solo quiero hacerlos reproducir bajos, y como no sabia cuales eran los thiele small los mande a sacar a un amigo de mi viejo. y de ahi salio la freciencia tan baja de respuesta (al dope porque al ser tan chico el diametro no hace mover tanto aire) y por eso quiero hacer el bafle de 4rto orden, para que mueva mas aire con tan poco diametro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> y de ahi salio la freciencia tan baja de respuesta (al dope porque al ser tan chico el diametro no hace mover tanto aire) y *por eso quiero hacer el bafle de 4rto orden, para que mueva mas aire con tan poco diametro*


  
No mandés fruta!!!!
El "orden" de baffle no te va a hacer que "mueva" mas o menos aire! 
Esta es la curva de rsta en frecuencia para un par de Jahro LEP 10 en configuración BP 4º isobárica (esa configuración es algo extrañísimo... ...no se me ocurre como diablos los vas a montar ) 


Pero los parámetros de la caja son un desastre:


Ahora tomá el WinISD y ponete a probar un rato para saber que es lo que querés hacer  ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2011)

Mirá , éste lo tenía para leerlo , te dejo el original y la traducción.

También se llaman "carga simétrica" y son los diseños de los subwoofers centrales de todos los aparatitos actuales con parlantitos de 6' . . . . que tienen ese "golpe" espantoso.

http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/kit_charge_symetrique.htm

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=fr&tl=es&u=http%3A%2F%2Fusers.swing.be%2Fedwinpaij%2Fkit_charge_symetrique.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También se llaman "carga simétrica" y son los diseños de los subwoofers centrales de todos los aparatitos actuales con parlantitos de 6' . . . . que tienen ese "golpe" espantoso.


Seee..pero eso es un Band Pass normal de cuarto orden y el lo quiere hacer *isobárico*, es decir, *con otro parlante pegado de frente y excitado en contrafase*. No sé donde corno quiere poner el otro parlante....


----------



## zxeth (Feb 7, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee..pero eso es un Band Pass normal de cuarto orden y el lo quiere hacer *isobárico*, es decir, *con otro parlante pegado de frente y excitado en contrafase*. No sé donde corno quiere poner el otro parlante....



Ahi arriba hice un diagrama ezza, en donde no esta cortado van los parlantes. La respuesta esa ya la saque con el win isd, pero fijate que tira litrajes descomunales (approximadamente 700lts). Ami me da la misma respuesta que a vos en el win isd, pero fijate que mas que seguro esos thiele small los sacaste de el post de jahro, estos no coinciden en NADA. La persona que me hiso los estudios al parlante le tiro unos 60lts,, y ami aca en casa me tiro unos 250lts approx. con esos thiele que usastes para esa respuesta. 

Se me esta yendo de a poco la idea de hacerlos isobaricos, pero no se me va la idea del 4rto orden (segun el thiele dice que esta mas cerca para el 4rto orden que cualquier otro)


----------



## detrakx (Feb 7, 2011)

Buenas zxeth, el unico beneficio de utilizar un sistema isobarico, radica en obtener tamaños de cajas mas chicos. es decir tenes que tener 2 parlantes y el doble de potencia empleada, al mismo SPL que un solo parlante. pero el volumen de la caja se reduce a la mitad.
Como se arma, es simple
1ero se calcula la caja, luego se divide a la mitad, el volumen total. 
2do se empotra el primer parlante, luego se empotra el 2do enfrentando al primero.
(quedan los 2 conos mirandose.)
3ro se cambia de fase el 2do parlante (el que esta afuera.).

PD: el diagrama que pusistes no lo comprendo bien, solo necesitas 2 compartimientos para hacer el pasobanda. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Ahi arriba hice un diagrama ezza, en donde no esta cortado van los parlantes.


See...la ví...pero esos parlantes no están "juntos" y tenés al medio toda la compresión de la cámara de aire que los contiene. Eso no tiene nada de "isobárico"  



zxeth dijo:


> La respuesta esa ya la saque con el win isd, pero fijate que tira litrajes descomunales (approximadamente 700lts). Ami me da la misma respuesta que a vos en el win isd, *pero fijate que mas que seguro esos thiele small los sacaste de el post de jahro, estos no coinciden en NADA. La persona que me hiso los estudios al parlante le tiro unos 60lts*,, y ami aca en casa me tiro unos 250lts approx. con esos thiele que usastes para esa respuesta.


Ahá! Pero nunca te dijo cuales son los parámetros T/S que midió (...si es que los midió)...y sin esos datos, no vamos muy lejos.



zxeth dijo:


> Se me esta yendo de a poco la idea de hacerlos isobaricos, pero no se me va la idea del 4rto orden (segun el thiele dice que esta mas cerca para el 4rto orden que cualquier otro)


El que sean isobáricos te ayuda como te dice detrakx, pero me parece al dope para hacer un BP de cuarto orden. De todas formas, un BP de 4º orden hay que calcularlo bien y hacerlo bien, así que te recomiendo que midas vos los parámetros T/S y dejes de adivinar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2011)

Che Zxeth , este bafle que proponés es un isobárico *D*ipolo con un Single Reflex Bandpass
(4th orden) en cada lado.

Si tenés ganas de leer un poco . . . 

http://www.caraudiohelp.com/custom_car_audio_boxes/custom_car_audio_boxes.htm

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/4th_help.html

http://www.members.shaw.ca/loudspeakerbuilder.ca/types.html

http://alectronix.blogspot.com/2010/05/isobaric-4th-order-bandpass-subwoofer.html

http://www.danmarx.org/audioinnovation/theories.html

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (Feb 7, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> See...la ví...pero esos parlantes no están "juntos" y tenés al medio toda la compresión de la cámara de aire que los contiene. Eso no tiene nada de "isobárico"


Perdona, pero no se mucho sobre parlantes isobaricos. Vi un parlante en un auto del mismo esquema que puse yo (lo pude ver porque tenia acrilico a los costados para ser mas llamativo) y solo con 2 parlantes de 8" 60watts rms y un amplificador de 2 x 40watts tenia unos tremendos graves. estos parlantes no me acuerdo la marca (me parece que eran bomber, no me acuerdo bien ya que era una noche "movida" ) pero no eran de muy buena calidad



ezavalla dijo:


> Ahá! Pero nunca te dijo cuales son los parámetros T/S que midió (...si es que los midió)...y sin esos datos, no vamos muy lejos.



No deberias ser tan desconfiado ezavalla, yo pregunto porque no se bien del tema, no para que me digan todo el tiempo que estoy equivocado y despues venga dosmetros a decirme lo contrario. Igual agradezco mucho tu ayuda ya que talvez yo estoy ilusionando mucho. Hoy lo llame al que me hiso los estudios pero llame muy tarde y no tengo el numero de la casa. Mañana voy a intentar de llamarlo temprano asi le pido los thiele small y los publico asi no se dejan confiar por lo que subieron ellos



ezavalla dijo:


> El que sean isobáricos te ayuda como te dice detrakx, pero me parece al dope para hacer un BP de cuarto orden. De todas formas, un BP de 4º orden hay que calcularlo bien y hacerlo bien, así que te recomiendo que midas vos los parámetros T/S y dejes de adivinar...


Mediria los parametros pero no tengo osciloscopio (ni se como se miden, creo que se necesita uno para medir las frecuencias de respuesta) hoy a la mañana llegue a leer un poquito de tu post de como medirlos, pero despues tube que ir a trabajar y no pude leerlo todo. En cuanto pueda los voy a medir



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Zxeth , este bafle que proponés es un isobárico *D*ipolo con un Single Reflex Bandpass
> (4th orden) en cada lado.
> 
> Si tenés ganas de leer un poco . . .
> ...



Muchas gracias dosmetros por preocuparte en pasarme paginas

Tambien muchas gracias a los que me estan ayudando

Haa claroo, seria un sistema Dipolo lo que quiero hacer, no sabia que se llamaba asi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Perdona, pero no se mucho sobre parlantes isobaricos. Vi un parlante en un auto del mismo esquema que puse yo (lo pude ver porque tenia acrilico a los costados para ser mas llamativo) y solo con 2 parlantes de 8" 60watts rms y un amplificador de 2 x 40watts tenia unos tremendos graves. estos parlantes no me acuerdo la marca (me parece que eran bomber, no me acuerdo bien ya que era una noche "movida" ) pero no eran de muy buena calidad


No sé que tipo de configuración sea esa, pero una característica de los isobáricos es que la cantidad de aire entre los transductores es *mínima*, para que no participe la compresibilidad del aire en el movimiento de los conos, y en tu dibujo tenés una caja bastante grande entre ambos agujeros.



zxeth dijo:


> No deberias ser tan desconfiado ezavalla, yo pregunto porque no se bien del tema, no para que me digan todo el tiempo que estoy equivocado


Y yo te contesto por eso, y no te he dicho que estes equivocado , lo que te he dicho es que no pierdas el tiempo, por que sin los parámetros T/S *NO PODES DISEÑAR* un BP de 4º orden. Y sinceramente, tengo que desconfiar, por que te diseñan un baffle midiendo los parlantes pero no te dan los resultados de las mediciones....hummmmm...y encima, es *casi *imposible que esos parlantes tengan una frecuencia mínima (que es la de resonancia) en los 17 Hz, así que también me pregunto que es lo que ha medido... 



zxeth dijo:


> *y despues venga dosmetros a decirme lo contrario*.


   donde? 



zxeth dijo:


> Mediria los parametros pero no tengo osciloscopio (ni se como se miden, creo que se necesita uno para medir las frecuencias de respuesta) hoy a la mañana llegue a leer un poquito de tu post de como medirlos, pero despues tube que ir a trabajar y no pude leerlo todo. En cuanto pueda los voy a medir


No hace falta osciloscopio. Si tenés un tester, una PC y un poco de paciencia lo hacés sin mucho problema. Medir el VAS requiere una caja, y esa es la unica parte problemática...

PD: *Acá *tenes un ejemplo de construcción de un BP de 4º orden isobárico, tal como pediste al principio.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 8, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No sé que tipo de configuración sea esa, pero una característica de los isobáricos es que la cantidad de aire entre los transductores es *mínima*, para que no participe la compresibilidad del aire en el movimiento de los conos, y en tu dibujo tenés una caja bastante grande entre ambos agujeros.
> 
> 
> Y yo te contesto por eso, y no te he dicho que estes equivocado , lo que te he dicho es que no pierdas el tiempo, por que sin los parámetros T/S *NO PODES DISEÑAR* un BP de 4º orden. Y sinceramente, tengo que desconfiar, por que te diseñan un baffle midiendo los parlantes pero no te dan los resultados de las mediciones....hummmmm...y encima, es *casi *imposible que esos parlantes tengan una frecuencia mínima (que es la de resonancia) en los 17 Hz, así que también me pregunto que es lo que ha medido...
> ...



Muchas gracias ezavella, pero ya aclare en el post anterior que me di cuenta que no era un isobarico normal.

Dipole - This is for a "effect" rear surround sound home theater type of loudspeaker which "hides" the source of the sound very well. In this design the drivers are fired out of phase with one another. As a result their is a "nil" or dead zone due to phase cancellation in the space between the loudspeakers which unfortunately also kills a lot of the loudspeakers bass. This type of loudspeaker will give the desired effect only within a defined space and need special considerations in their placement. Not intended to be used as a general loudspeaker.

http://www.members.shaw.ca/LoudspeakerBuilder.ca/images/dipole.gif

Ahora que me ayudaron a aclarar el tema del isobarico (un parlante pegado al otro o atras del otro) me di cuenta de que no era un isobarico, Pero aca dice que el dipolo cancela parte de el bass, 

Lo que quiero hacer es un dipolo de 4rto orden jajajajajajajja


----------



## detrakx (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya me parecia, que era un dipolo. tiene toda la pinta ya que esa vista muestra 3 compartimientos.
Creo que para empezar es un diseño complejo.
El dipolo tiene sus mañas, por otro lado los parlantes tienen que ser de  QTS bajo, ya que la caja no brinda amortiguacion, y ademas de eso  calcular el Paso banda. 
Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 8, 2011)

Perdonen la hora, al final me paso los datos del parlante. 

Aca les dejo con lo que emulo el parlante en el win isd (me paso el fichero directamente porque estaba apurado)

Me dijo que lo emulo para un closed 1200 equal ripple response. ni idea donde se pone eso  

Adjunto el rar con los parametros (vuelvo a decir, yo no los medi(por si a caso))


----------



## detrakx (Feb 9, 2011)

Vas a tener que medir de nuevo, esos parametros no se acercan a ninguna realidad.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 9, 2011)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu u,u. de en serio??, lo voy a llamar p*teando al amigo de mi viejo (talvez me tiro cualquiera porque me lo hiso sin cobrar u,u


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2011)

detrakx dijo:


> Vas a tener que medir de nuevo, esos parametros no se acercan a ninguna realidad.


See...pero son bastante típicos de los Jahro y otros parlantes que no llegan a medio pelo...
Yo no los veo taaan chuecos...considerando lo malísimos que son...



			
				zxeth dijo:
			
		

> Me dijo que lo emulo para un closed 1200 equal ripple response. ni idea donde se pone eso


Eso se elige cuando estás creando el proyecto y te pregunta que tipo de ajuste o respuesta querés. Ese valor de Q=1.2 equirriple es el valor por defecto que te calcula el WinISD para lograr la respuesta mas plana con este parlante.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 9, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> See...pero son bastante típicos de los Jahro y otros parlantes que no llegan a medio pelo...
> Yo no los veo taaan chuecos...considerando lo malísimos que son...



Vos opinas que deberia volverlos a medir o confio en que pueden ser asi?, de los thiele small no se casi nada, por eso no me doy cuenta si son buenos o manlos 



ezavalla dijo:


> Eso se elige cuando estás creando el proyecto y te pregunta que tipo de ajuste o respuesta querés. Ese valor de Q=1.2 equirriple es el valor por defecto que te calcula el WinISD para lograr la respuesta mas plana con este parlante.



gracias por la explicacion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Vos opinas que deberia volverlos a medir o confio en que pueden ser asi?, de los thiele small no se casi nada, por eso no me doy cuenta si son buenos o manlos


Si los medís de nuevo es probable que no encontrés diferencias muy significativas, pero si querés aprender a hacerlo....te recomiendo que los midas 



zxeth dijo:


> gracias por la explicacion


De nada.

PD: *Acá *tenés un woofer dipolar...para que vayas viendo ;-)


----------



## detrakx (Feb 9, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> See...pero son bastante típicos de los Jahro y otros parlantes que no llegan a medio pelo...
> Yo no los veo taaan chuecos...considerando lo malísimos que son...



Esos parametros estan mal calculados, no son coherentes.

Comparacion entre 2 parlantes de 10" :


Jahro Lep10
Fs=17.69
SPL=76.6634835368518
Rms=72.5741501512192
Mms=2.06722577664555
Sd=0.0923

Audifan RM10-300
Fs=60,56
Rms=2,12301550585251
Mms=0,039
Sd=0,0330063578167778


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2011)

detrakx dijo:


> Esos parametros estan mal calculados, no son coherentes.
> 
> Jahro Lep10
> Fs=17.69
> ...


Lo que está en negrita...está en las mismas unidades????
De todas formas, está calculado por el WinISD.
Y la Fs del LEP 10 vale 37.5 Hz según el archivo que subió zxeth y no 17.69 Hz ...    y la SPL vale 90 y pico dB/W/m. De donde estás sacando esos valores?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
EDITO: *Yo me mandé el moco  ...estaba usando otro juego de parámetros del mismo parlante que tenía guardado de antes  .
No hay que darle bola a mis comentarios anteriores!!!! y tenés razón dektrax...son cualquier verdura!!!!


----------



## zxeth (Feb 9, 2011)

huuuu, me voy a tener que poner a medir parametros . En 5 cuando termine el post lo voy a llamar para pu*earlo un poco :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

El muy h*p me habra pasado cualquier calculo que le hayan dado 60lts asi me convencia que eran 60lts :enfadado::enfadado:

La verdad que no le voy a mandar mas piezas a estudiar


----------



## detrakx (Feb 9, 2011)

vamos @zxeth no es tan dificil medir un parlante, una pc, con software generador de señales. un tester. y una pequeña potencia basta para hacerlo. 
Hacete un tiempo lee los links que explican como hacerlo. Medi los parlantes , y pasalos por aca que le echamos un ojo. y en base a ello, te sujerimos que alternativa podes encarar.

saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 9, 2011)

jejeje en eso no te hagas drama, medir los voy a medir, pero cuando llegue temprano de trabajar y no tenga que hacer ruido. Recien (acompa;ado con los gritos de la vecina) hice un dipolo con los bafles anteriores (saque la parte delantera del bafle y lo puse al otro pero en serie y en contrafase) y los probe (solo con un vented, no con un 4rto orden), y la verdad que suena mucho mas lindo que c/u por separado. Hasta a la vecina le gusto el sonido que sacaban jajajajajajajjaja, y eso que solo los hice andar con un tda2050


----------



## zxeth (Feb 10, 2011)

Bueno aca tengo los datos que saque (bastante sorprendido por lo que no coincide NADA, verdaderamente malo), y lo peor es que me pase 3 horas de mi vida sacando estos parametros.

Primero. Los separo en parlante 1 y parlante 2
Re= P1: 3.1ohms, P2: 3,3ohms (si, ahora ya se porque el tda7294 me saltaba solo, la impedancia era menor a la minima y por suerte no lo queme)

FS= P1: 37htz, P2: 35htz (a los 30 todavia no respondian, empezo a responer a los 33hz y el otro a los 32hz)

Fs1= P1:33hzt, P2:32htz

m=4,98g

mms= P1: 19,36, P2: 25,32

sd=3,50 dm^2 (+-0.1dm) los 2 (350cm^2).. Tome 360cm^2 por las dudas yo

mas= P1:5,37,  P2:7,03

cas= P1:7,42e^-5, P2:2.944 e^-6

Vas (me lo saco el win isd) P1: 175.70 P2:150.14

xmax=4,73mm y 4,72mm (tome los 2 como 4,72 por pancho. Los medi con calibre digital)


Ahora si hice bien los calculos

qms P1:3.16 p2: 3,12
qes p1:0.74 P2: 0.73
qts p1:0.600 P2:0.592


Si todo lo hice bien esos deben ser mis datos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

Muy bien el Qts!!!! Por eso te suenan tan bien como dipolo , está justo dentro del rango recomendado.
Cuales valores has medido vos y a cuales los ha calculado el WinISD??????


----------



## zxeth (Feb 11, 2011)

peron que no respondi antes, no estube ni ayer ni hoy . Me calculo el vas y el qts de los datos que agregue, despues todo el resto se calcularon solos 

Alguien no tiene algun plano de un dipolo?, busco pero no encuentro :S


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Alguien no tiene algun plano de un dipolo?, busco pero no encuentro :S


  Arriba te lo pasé...


----------



## zxeth (Feb 11, 2011)

ha si ese ya lo vi, pero me olvide de decirte que ese, aunque el titulo diga dipolar, es bipolar, los 2 tiran en direccones opuestas, el dipolar tiran para el mismo lado. Ademas es para 12" y yo tengo 10". creo que los voy a terminar diseñando yo a ver si lo hago andar bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> ha si ese ya lo vi, pero me olvide de decirte que ese, aunque el titulo diga dipolar, es bipolar, los 2 tiran en direccones opuestas, el dipolar tiran para el mismo lado.


  
Claro que tiran en direcciones opuestas!
Pero no has analizado como es la salida del sonido (aire) en ese baffle?
Mirá y analizá un poco antes de decir que no es dipolar. En cuanto lo veas, te vas a dar cuenta que es un dipolo, acá y en Jamaica ...
Y sí, es para 12", pero como acá no hay volumen que considerar (es un baffle abierto...como todos los dipolos), podés escalar el tamaño a tus necesidades.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 12, 2011)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tenes nazooonnn!!, pero no es ni parecido a lo que busco, antes pensaba que era cerrado, claro despues vi la foto y es abierto jajajajaja, que bafle mas raro!!! jajajajaja, no tiene ni caja, es todo parlante ajjajajaja. Encontre una foto de uno que ahora que me lo pongo a pensar tambien es isobarico de 4rto orden, es uno que tenia un companiero (no tengo enie ni ganas de buscarla ) en el 206 y sonaban bastante bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tenes nazooonnn!!, pero no es ni parecido a lo que busco, *antes pensaba que era cerrado, claro despues vi la foto y es abierto jajajajaja, que bafle mas raro!!!* jajajajaja, no tiene ni caja, es todo parlante ajjajajaja.


  
Y como pensabas que eran los baffles dipolares? Dipolo - en un baffle - significa que irradia sonido por ambas caras, lo que obliga a que sea abierto.
Y no es raro, solo que la forma que tiene llama la atencion, pero es lo mismo que si tuvieras dos parlantes sobre un panel: uno con el cono hacia adelante y el otro con el cono hacia atrás....y se conectan en contrafase para que coincidan las radiaciones, ya que uno irradia por el frente y el otro por el kul..por atrás . Eso obliga a conectarlos al "revés" para que la radiación sea coherente en ambas caras del baffle..

Y si seguís buscando un diseño isobárico, este no te sirve....


----------



## zxeth (Feb 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y si seguís buscando un diseño isobárico, este no te sirve....



¨Bueno, isobarico no , pero que se conecten entre si por un espacio entre medio. Ahora vuelvo a buscar la foto de lo que digo y la pongo aca. Es raro este diseño, pero sonaba muy bien en bajos







Seria algo asi pero en lugar de al aire libre estaba sellado (el de mi amigo), el otro es como yo hice el esquema arriba

Ha me olvidaba, recien me di cuenta de que a este tipo de bafles los llaman push pull, voy a ver si encuentro algo asi en el foro


----------



## detrakx (Feb 15, 2011)

Ese diseño es tipico de los array, me huele a un simple reflex, con algunas optimizaciones. Si conoces el modelo nada mejor que consultar la hoja de datos del fabricante.
Si embargo me parece que redundas demasiado y como que no te decidis por nada. 
Deberias ser mas serio con respecto al tema que abristes, repescto a 2 parlantes chinos que no bancan mas de 20RMs y estas metiendo fotos de un sub que maneja 1000 WRms. y diseños recontra asistidos.

Ahi tenes links sobre dipolos:
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/proto.htm
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/woofer.htm

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 16, 2011)

detrakx dijo:


> Ese diseño es tipico de los array, me huele a un simple reflex, con algunas optimizaciones. Si conoces el modelo nada mejor que consultar la hoja de datos del fabricante.
> Si embargo me parece que redundas demasiado y como que no te decidis por nada.
> Deberias ser mas serio con respecto al tema que abristes, repescto a 2 parlantes chinos que no bancan mas de 20RMs y estas metiendo fotos de un sub que maneja 1000 WRms. y diseños recontra asistidos.
> 
> ...



nonono no te confundas, yo quiero hacer el primer esquema de todos, el que hice al principio del post. Esa imagen es otra que tenia un amigo en el auto, que la parte de adelante era sellada y no al aire libre como en la foto (por eso no es reflex, lee bien los post). Ese era solo un ejemplo de algo parecido, tiene 2 salidas por la parte de atras, la parte de atras esta dividida, y la parte de adelante esta sellada, ademas fijate el orden de los parlantes como estan colocados, mas que seguro le sacaron el acrilico que tenia por adelante, lo que lo convierte en un dipolo ya que los 2 van "para el mismo lado"


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya hice el dipolo, la verdad que tiene excelente graves (y muy nitidos, no me imagine que iba a hacer eso). El tema es que me sacaba mas de la mitad del volumen (osea se escuchaban mas mis auriculares a 1 mt que los parlantes a 10cm) jajajajajaj, bueno no tanto pero no queria que sean tan bajos los bajos. Entonces termine haciendo 2 vented con 20lts c/u (no tenia ganas de cortar todo asi que solo hice un agujero en la recamara del medio ). Ahora solo me falta sellar con silicona porque hay escapes de aire y hacen chiflidos no deseados .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Ya hice el dipolo, la verdad que tiene excelente graves (y muy nitidos, no me imagine que iba a hacer eso). *El tema es que me sacaba mas de la mitad del volumen (osea se escuchaban mas mis auriculares a 1 mt que los parlantes a 10cm)* jajajajajaj, bueno no tanto pero no queria que sean tan bajos los bajos.


Ese problema es típico de los dipolos. Al estar "abiertos por atrás" D) pierden 6dB de SPL en bajos respecto a los sellados o bass-reflex.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2011)

haaa habrias aclarado eso antes, igual suena bien el bichito, pense en hacerlo de 6to orden, pero me dije a mi mismo que deje de jugar y asi fue


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> haaa habrias aclarado eso antes, igual suena bien el bichito


La vida está llena de compromisos...y este es otro más  Si querés la calidad de un dipolo, vas a tener que pagar con potencia extra...


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 22, 2017)

Buenas, tengo una duda relacionado con el isobarico. En una configuracion de 2 parlantes en una caja, en una posicion "cono a cono", como veran queda algo de espacio entre los dos conos, debido a la curvatura de estos.

La pregunta que me surge es si puedo alterar un poco las dimensiones de ese espacio cono a cono, pues que hay por ejemplo si quisiera usar algun aro removible de madera que ademas agregue una cierta separacion mayor, aunque minuscula de espacio en este espacio cono a cono, habria algun problema? o tengo cierto margen pequeño para alterar ese espacio. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2017)

Pero los dos parlantes funcionan en contrafase , así que los dos conos van y vienen juntos , no se tocarían !


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero los dos parlantes funcionan en contrafase , así que los dos conos van y vienen juntos , no se tocarían !



Eso lo se perfectamente, no se si no me di a explicar, aunque ya cambie el concepto. Algunas bocinas tienen covers plasticos con ciertas formas que no benefician el "cachete con cachete" de los parlantes, dado la forma irregular de dicho cover o aro plastico.

No se si se puedan quitar, dado que hacen hasta de puntos de presion para el atornillado, asi que se me va a hacer que va totalmente pegado por sobre de la suspencion, como tal cual sucede con esos cercos o covers de foam, con sus formas mas apropiadas para atornillar uno del otro en configuracion push pull, isobarica, aunque dije que ya cambie de concepto, porque pues simplemente para solucionarlo se harian unos recortes de caucho mas o menos grueso, y se pondria entre los parlantes, siempre y cuando la irregularidad del patron de la union no sea tan pronunciada.

De todas formas tambien tuve otra idea de montura, que involucra la creacion de uno o varios mas aros de madera apilados, mas grande en diametro que los parlantes, para hacer una especie de adaptador que se sujete desde la parte frontal de forma independiente utilizando sus propios tornillos. Inicialmente lo veia como una utilidad estetica, pero despues veo que sin lugar a dudas una suspencion grande podria hacer contacto con la otra, separandolos siendo una ventaja, y pues nada mas seria un poco, una pulgada maximo de distancia, no hace falta mas que eso dado que las suspensiones bailaran de forma inversa coordinada, evitandose una de la otra.

Aqui dejo un grafico, que explica mas que las palabras. Ahi estan los dos parlantes, rojo y amarillo, lo negro es el espacio entre ellas, lo verde seria el aro que rodea el parlante inferior y que hace de sujetador y separador. El parlante amarillo se sujeta directamente sobre el adaptador y este a su vez al frente de la caja, lo cual me parecio genial.

Habria un problema si se hace esto? no se si influya que la burbuja de aire entre conos ahora vaya a ser un poco mas grande, aunque no mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2017)

O los atornillás uno de cada lado del MDF


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O los atornillás uno de cada lado del MDF



Pero eso es como que fellito, no? y si despues quieres desatornillar los parlantes? es ahi donde me parece todavia mas guapa la idea de la montura, con dos grupos de tornillos para sujecion, del parlante a este, y de este a la caja, no se veria feo ademas, con unos bonitos angulos y acabado en pintura. Lo malo que no se de cuanta separacion podria abusar, imagino que no pasa nada quitando un minimo solo para separar unos 5 o 10 milimetros la distancia de las suspensiones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2017)

No creo que haya ningun problema


----------

